# Forces of the Dragonfather - Wraithlord's Cryx Army



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Yeah as you can tell I have been sucked into Warmachine. As I slowly plod onwards with my Tsons I need to paint other things to get away from the same paint scheme and models that I have been painting over and over for the past 7 or 8 years. So I picked up some Cryx models from Privateer Press as my local club plays Warmachine and it looks like a lot of fun. 

I wanted to go with a green scheme without painting the army exactly like the studio colours while keeping the paint scheme very simple and easy to do. For anyone who knows me on these boards, simple and effective is the way to go for me when it comes to tabletop pieces. I also decided that it would fit the theme to base them with a swampy look to the bases as well. Any way, here is the first finished model.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Looking good man. Not really into the models that much, but painting is great as useual man. My only critique is that I'd like to see a little more colour. While I really like the dark, manacing scheme you've got. I would like to see a few spots of another colour, red or yellow perhaps 

Looking forward to seeing more man. Keep it up.


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

Great work Wraithlord, worthy of Rep.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

The lack of colour is being done on purpose actually. Cryx are all about raising the dead to fight for them and such so the idea that they would be worried about a nice contrast in colours for their jacks seems off to me. Infantry models and such will have more colour for sure however as they are individuals and would indeed be a bit more... lively. Too me the Cryx would view the jacks as nothing more than tools to be used and I have yet to paint one of my wrenches in a nice scheme


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

Do those War Jacks come plastic, resign or metal? Beccause I think I might get one or two models and use them as 40k models.
And could you also post a size ref pic of that against a normal Marine sized model?


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

They are metal for the most part but Privateer Press has begun casting in plastic now and some of the jacks and infantry models are plastic in the other ranges. Pretty sure that the entire Cryx line is metal at the moment however.

Here is the next one already, minus the base of course


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

Nice again WL, oculd you post a size ref pic of that next to a norml Marine sized model, because I am thinking of buying some miniatures from War Machine.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Sure thing. I am heading out for the day right now but I will post one later on.


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

Ok thanks, I wanted to get some of those knights in big armour from the zealous holy guys, I can't remember their faction name. Something with Menoth in it.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Protectorate of Menoth 
It'd be them or Cryx for me. Mainly cus I love Goreshare the Cursed's model and the majority of the High paladin of the wall character.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Sorry about the delay Vail, here is that pic you asked for.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

New update. Finished Venethrax today, as always the bases will come later since I like to do them all at once. He will have the same style of base as the first model. Really enjoyed painting this model I must say.


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

Very, very nice WL.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

i always enjoy your level of painting Wraithy. allow me to break the 1000 rep threshold. lol

CP


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Great to see your skills on some non GW minis. 
The Venathrax really pops and the green works so well.
Always fancied doing some warmachine stuff and seeing yours is making it really hard to resist getting some.


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

Sorry Wraithlord, but could I ask for a ref pic with Venethrax against a marine? I need it to know if the models I want to get are the right scale.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

I've never been tempted to get any of these mini's although these do look excellent.

Venethrax looks brilliant, although he needs to eat more.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Bloody fantastic Wraith! Those models are really making me interested into looking at Warmachine!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Glad you like it guys, was a ton of fun to paint and it is such a sweet frickin model.



> Sorry Wraithlord, but could I ask for a ref pic with Venethrax against a marine? I need it to know if the models I want to get are the right scale.


Venethrax is almost twice the height of a marine Vail.



> Those models are really making me interested into looking at Warmachine!


That is what got me interested in it. They play WM in my local club but I never really got into the idea until I started looking at the models which are beautiful for the most part. The final tip over the edge for me was the fact that unlike GW's games, you don't usually use more than one of a unit type which means you might paint 5-10 models of a certain kind and then you are onto a completely different model which keeps it fresh. None of this 30 models per unit in a game that requires 3-5 troop units. Hobby wise, that is the biggest downfall of Fantasy/40k, the fact that you have to paint 40+ of the exact same model.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Looking fantastic Wraith! The Liche Lord looks great, the colour scheme you've chosen works really well with them. Makes me want to take some paint to some!

Great painting as always.


----------



## Vredesbyrd (May 13, 2010)

Venethrax looks ace mate, I wasn't too keen on him on the PP site, but seeing him here I've reconsidered that.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

The Wraithlord said:


> Hobby wise, that is the biggest downfall of Fantasy/40k, the fact that you have to paint 40+ of the exact same model.


Totally agree, but a well painted squad does look uber sexy 

Painting is awesome as usual, i like the dull tones you've used in contrast to the bright green. Venethrax looks amazing.

Have you tried any games out yet? They play warmachine a lot more often at the game shop in my town so i might consider it if it's any good.


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

Ok thanks WL would that be the same for any size 40 based War Machine minis?


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm in awe sir... pure awe.. 

I started getting into War Machine about a year and a half ago with some Cygnar garbage [ note to self .. melt down Epic Haley and all the junk asap ], but sadly it's a dead game here in my local area. Shame too really, the minis are ace. I've fancied making up a Cryx list myself [ Skarrebomb FTW ! ] and probably would do so if more people played.

+rep to you for doing Dragonfather proud.

FFX


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Thanks guys I appreciate it.


Varakir: WM is an awesome game and one I am starting to enjoy more than fantasy or 40k. To me the rules are MUCH tighter than GW's as they word everything exactly as they mean it. No arguements between raw and rai with them. Taking an army with Warcaster A is not at all the same as the army with Warcaster B. The coolest part of the game is the individual model phase as opposed to the phase per army with GW. Example: in WM I have a caster and 4 Helljacks. During the activation phase each one of those models will do all of its possible actions before you move to the next one. You will move/shoot/attack/etc each model completely before you move to the next one as opposed to moving the entire army, shooting with the entire army, etc. And if you have multiple attacks with a model and kill the enemy on the first shot the rest aren't wasted as you are free to switch to another target in range.

Overall I feel it is a much more dynamic system and most importantly.... the models ROCK.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Assembled the Epic Asphyxious model last night and I am not going to put the flying skulls him. After having them fall off numerous times just trying to get them on I know that they are going to be a source of constant irritation when I move/use/store him. He looks bad ass enough on his own to be honest so not having them does not bother me.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

The Wraithlord said:


> Assembled the Epic Asphyxious model last night and I am not going to put the flying skulls him. After having them fall off numerous times just trying to get them on I know that they are going to be a source of constant irritation when I move/use/store him. He looks bad ass enough on his own to be honest so not having them does not bother me.


I can imagine they'd be a pain in the arse to be honest, but I'm sure he'll still look great even more so once you're finished with him.

Looking forward to seeing how it turns out


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Asphyxious 2010 model is now finished. Next up are the two bonejacks I have (as I need the arc nodes) and then Deathjack and finally Epic Asphyxious. Once those are done I will probably get a unit of Bane Thralls.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

fucking righteous mate. 

:victory:


----------



## Vredesbyrd (May 13, 2010)

Asphyxious is ace mate, I love that Privateer Press are resculpting some of the older 'Casters, especially as they're putting alot more movement in the models.

I really like the dull colours you've used on him, they really make the bright green of the necrotite furnace 'pop'.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

These look very nice. How much cheaper is it than 40k? I might start a small force when I have finished painting all my 40k...


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

I have seen alot of this gaming system's models around latelly, they look really good. If I wasn't getting rid of my models I would certainly order some of these! Awesome work mate, your painting is certainly among the best on Heresy  have some rep.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Added a Defiler and Deathripper to the list of finished models.











I now have Deathjack about halfway finished and eGaspy assembled and waiting. I also traded in my Menoth Bastions to a friend for a unit of Bane Knights who are now assembled and ready to go. Not sure but I think I may paint the Banes before eGaspy as I really have enough casters painted for the time being and would like to have the rest of the units I will be using painted when I put them on the table as well. Deathjack first though


----------



## PapaSmurf124 (Mar 28, 2010)

sweet models, i'll be watching this thread


----------



## Skartooth (Jun 4, 2010)

Wow these models look awosome. Very nice painting k:

Skar


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Wip shot of one of the bane knights


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Alright wraith, again, fantastic work. I haven't seen anything I didn't like come from you. Good job.

With warmachine, how is the model count compared to say, a 1,500 point or "normal" sized chaos marine force? More, less or about the same? 

How is the games mechanics, simple, complex, absurdly over complex? 

How are the prices for the models? Cheap as dirt, fair price that won't break the bank or on par with GW's overpriced stuff?


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Warmachine is slightly cheaper than 40K simply because you need less models. If you go with high point games you will pay roughly the same as you would for an average sized 40K army. For WM the Cryx starter box is $60CAN and you get 1 caster, 3 light jacks, 1 heavy jack, and all the stat cards for them and you can play a full game with just that. The rulebook is roughly 30 bucks for the softcover version. Individual models range in price but to give you an example that last warcaster I painted in my log, Asphyxious, is $16 while the Deathjack (uber large heavy warjack) is $60 by itself. Likewise a unit of 6 Bane Thralls is also 60 bucks for 6 models.

Most games are played at the tournament level of 35pts. My 35pt list includes Asphyxious, Deathjack Unique Heavy Jack, Reaper Heavy Jack, Stalker Heavy Jack, Deathripper Light Jack, 1 unit of 6 Bane Knights, and 1 unit of 10 Bane Thralls. In Canadian that is close to $400 for the full army.

Rules wise I think the game is much better than anything GW has to offer, with the rules being about the same as 40K, complexity wise, yet they flow and play a lot more smoothly. The big thing is that they are MUCH tighter and there are rarely those moments where you have to argue with someone about whether you can or can't do something.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Awesome work on the last few models, but that's not really a surprise :wink: This force is going to look immense when it's all based up.

Big +rep for taking the time to answer all the questions so thoroughly, this thread has been very educational and i'm slowly edging towards a retribution army now.


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

sorry about the bit of threadomancy here. but i just wanted to see how you are going with these models as they are really cool!!!

im getting into Infinity for the same reason you got into WM.. i like the infinity models and the gameplay looks alot more fun.. and i can buy a starter box for 50 AUD. and it comes with 6 models.. which i can play a game with.


----------



## Master of Sanctity (Nov 11, 2010)

I arrived here after clicking on your sig link, great looking work as usual! I love your Venethrax! Any more progress on these guys?


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I have recently injured myself at work and find it incredibly painful to paint currently. From the last time this log was updated however I have purchased more Bane Thralls to get a full unit, a Seether, Bane Lord Tartarus, a skarlock thrall, and the plastic battlebox as I needed the new Deneghra and the plastic slayer for the Malice upgrade.


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

you have my sympathy on the injury, sir. hope you mend quickly, as your painting skills have very much been missed [by me anyway!] on these boards.


----------



## Xeteskian (Jan 16, 2011)

What do you use to protect your Cryx, Doesn't look glossy enough for gloss varnish, is that satin?


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

The Wraithlord said:


> Asphyxious 2010 model is now finished. Next up are the two bonejacks I have (as I need the arc nodes) and then Deathjack and finally Epic Asphyxious. Once those are done I will probably get a unit of Bane Thralls.





The Wraithlord said:


> Sorry about the delay Vail, here is that pic you asked for.


The green, I know is suppose to look dull, but it looks unfinished, no shading or highlights. On the Warcaster the model does have as many highlights like the others. The weapon also looks boring and unfinished.

I hope your are doing better on your injury.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Well I have started work again on my Tsons so the Cryx are shelved, paint wise, for the moment. My collection has expanded despite my best efforts so that I now have both Asphyxious models, Deneghra, Venethrax, the Witch Coven, Deathjack, a Slayer, Reaper, Malice, Seether, 6 Bane Knights, 10 Bane Thralls with Unit Attachment, 2 arc nodes, a Skarlock Thrall, and Bane Lord Tartarus.


----------



## DrinCalhar (Jul 10, 2010)

Very shiny.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Great work as usual Wraithlord. I am going to second who ever said it earlier in the thread in thanking you for answering questions so freely. I have been interested in War Machine for a while now and seeing your minis has really tempted me to go pick up a rule book and start learning the game. Again excellent painting work.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

These look great. How did you do the internal glowing green? It really looks luminous.

Cheers,
Kreuger


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

> These look great. How did you do the internal glowing green? It really looks luminous.


dark angels green, 50/50 dark angel/scorpion green, scorpion green, 50/50 scorpion/white


----------

